# Should GPU-Z 0.5.3 work in Windows 7 X64?



## Alt Bass (May 31, 2011)

I am asking that because I have problems with launching GPU-Z. If the answer is yes, I will just reinstall my system, as this is not the only problem I have.


----------



## animal007uk (May 31, 2011)

Yes it works fine in windows 7 64bit.


----------



## Funtoss (May 31, 2011)

Yes mine works perfectly.. btw i seen somewhere that 5700 series couldnt be detected in the new update?

 i saw this other person with the same problem lol wait until they add the support


----------



## animal007uk (May 31, 2011)

My 5750 detects fine its just overclocked 170mhz on the core.

Alt Bass what sort of problems are you having? Maybe we can help fix them before you format and reload win 7.


----------



## Alt Bass (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everybody.

animal007uk, GPU-Z crashes at very start before displaying anything. Also CS 1.6 crashes when entering the server. I'm also experiencing problems with flashplayer and Steam.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 31, 2011)

It freezes my PC.


----------



## Funtoss (May 31, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> My 5750 detects fine its just overclocked 170mhz on the core.
> 
> Alt Bass what sort of problems are you having? Maybe we can help fix them before you format and reload win 7.



OH lol i just noticed it  oc

@OP (ALT BASS) umm try using older versions of GPU-Z?


----------



## Alt Bass (May 31, 2011)

Using the binary search I learned that the last version that works is 0.3.6.

Though it's quite satisfactory, it would be nice to know, why the later versions don't work.


----------



## W1zzard (May 31, 2011)

i'm at computex taiwan this week. once i'm back i'll look into this


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i'm at computex taiwan this week. once i'm back i'll look into this



any chance of pictures? I heard AMD were gonna show of their new procesors...


----------



## Alt Bass (Jun 3, 2011)

I figured out that the problem came with SP1. I cancelled it and GPU-Z now runs fine as well as Steam.

FlashPlayer does still crash but it's not Adobe support forum, right?


----------



## Alt Bass (Jun 3, 2011)

Surprisingly all that problems (except problem with flash player) were caused by ATI Tray Tools. I have no clue why. I discovered that when Opera and GPU-Z crashed at that very moment when I started ATT, lol.

EDIT: flashplayer crashes were also caused by ATT. http://www.bayareatechpros.com/2010/07/att-flash-crash/


----------



## ONH (Jun 6, 2011)

If you have win 7 x64, use the Internet explorer/firefox x64 and the x64 prerelease flash plugins for them, they don't crash as ofteh as the normal x86 Flash plugin.


----------

